
Blockstack Whitepaper: A New Decentralized Internet (Part I) - uptown
https://blockstack.org/blog/blockstack-whitepaper-part-1
======
davidgerard
> Blockstack solves the bootstrapping of trust problem by leveraging the most
> secure public blockchain.

i.e., Bitcoin, which is not named at any point. This seems odd.

~~~
muneeb
Thanks for pointing it out. Bitcoin is referenced in the whitepaper and made
it clear in the blog post as well. (Don't want the readers to get confused
between the virtualchain blockchain and the Bitcoin blockchain that is used
underneath.)

------
muneeb
The title of this post should probably be updated to "Blockstack Whitepaper: A
New Decentralized Internet (Part I)" to match the blog post title.

